
The Secret of Happiness - TriNetra
http://www.omswami.com/2016/06/the-secret-of-happiness.html
======
varunom
>>> When you remain oblivious to the goodness, beauty and divinity in your
life, or if you don’t selflessly devote a portion of your time to a cause,
life is then forced to hand you the third perspective: suffering. It may come
as acute boredom, deep sadness, severe depression or a wake-up call in the
form of great personal loss. Whether you want to go with the first, second or
third option, the choice is yours.

>>> Himalayan lotuses don’t grow in fresh water ponds, they blossom in
marshes. Emptiness or unhappiness is not a dysfunction of life. It’s not a
malfunction of your mind. It simply means that life is telling you to reflect
on yourself and your actions. It’s asking you that you no longer neglect your
calling or that you find one. The seed of fragrance is the very basis of your
existence. When stagnation arrives, the lotus of transformation is ready to
bloom. All you have to do is not oppose it.

very profound.

